# TerraCross R/T tires



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone ever heard anything about these tires, I was told the tread life is extremely long. I can get a set of 26'' on black ITP rims for about $700.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very good all around tire. Very long lasting, good ride and control for trailing. Bi-directional and stout too. Trusted by millions. Not a dedicated mud tire though, but do well enough. 700 for a complete new set with rims...I'd do it!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

great tire my friend, very tuff compound, i have a set sitting in the garage as well, waiting on my rims to get in, im currently running 26" maxxis bighorn tires, and ther awesome as well, grip well and very tough tire, only negative its a pretty heavy tire. Here is a video of a terracross tires in the mud, holds pretty well, the guys says there terracross tires, cant really tell from the video.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

i love mine excellent traction for trail riding but i havent had them long enough to know on the wear to me they dont seem like they will last long cause of the soft compound of the rubber but i could be wrong. but i will definately get another set when the time comes


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, I do mainly trail ridding but do get in the mud from time to time. I suppose the weight will cause a loss of power, but i should get it back after re-clutching, right?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

My uncle has a set on a rhino and ride on the road all the time but get you to the stand but there not to good in the mud around here they don't clean out


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

06BRUTEFORCE said:


> Thanks guys, I do mainly trail ridding but do get in the mud from time to time. I suppose the weight will cause a loss of power, but i should get it back after re-clutching, right?


Don't sweat it. With 26s you probably won't notice it. If so, a maroon primary and Almond secondary will more then fix it.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I just ordered the SS108 machined rims with Terracross tires, will try to post some pictures when they come Teusday. The bill was $750 with lugs and center caps.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

you will love these tires in the snow


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats great news because i just bought a plow this year. Hopefully I can make it pay for itself this winter.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Got the new rims and tires today, havn't had a chance to go threw too much but I like them so far.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

looks good


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

i like it


----------

